# Meteor 17-69mm Zoom Lens



## doctormark

So I found a 17-69mm lens made by meteor. It's a M42 mount lens designed for cinematography and 16mm movie cameras. What's the chance that it could work on a Spotmatic, if it's the same lens mount?


----------



## compur

The M42 mount is 42mm in diameter and used on still cameras.  The most
common 16mm threaded movie lens mount is the C-mount which is 1 inch in
diameter (about 25mm).  There is also a D-mount which is a 1/2 inch
diameter threaded mount used on 8mm movie cameras.

As far as I know C-mount lenses are not practical on 35mm still cameras
as their coverage is too small.  However, adapters exist to mount 35mm
still camera lenses on C-mount movie cameras.


----------



## Derrel

I found the lens you mentioned, an M42 thread mount f/1.9 17-69mm Meteor zoom lens on a 16mm Russian-made 16mm key-wind movie camera detailed a bit on page 2 of this fellow's Flickr photostream. The movie camera is the Krasgnogorsk-3.

Flickr: siimvahur's Photostream

I'm just guessing, but based on the vintage, and the wide zoom ratio,and the high-speed f/1.9 aperture, my guess would be that this lens can not cover a full-field 24x36mm 35mm film frame; depending on the image circle the lens projects, I suppose it's possible that you could adapt it to an APS-C Pentax or Canon digital body. Why it was made in M42 mount I am not sure.

More research ought to be able to turn up info on the size of the image circle the lens can project.


----------



## benlonghair

There's a guy on Flickr that uses an M42 mount. 

Licht~~~~: M42 - mount lenses.

He does some amazing work with them.


----------

